# 1985 Haro Master



## undercover_poe (May 5, 2018)

This thing cleaned up pretty nice. 










 still a lot of work to do but I made some good progress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mantaray (May 6, 2018)

Looking at home near that Performer


----------



## nycet3 (May 7, 2018)

Looking good.

Tough guy tan Floval!


----------



## Maskadeo (May 7, 2018)

I see this bike and all I can think of is 1985 riding my GT BMX downtown watching Back to the Future while wearing my checkered Vans and loving the summer! Oh, and listening to RATT too!


----------

